# No lungs? No cancer!



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

come on... its funny... kinda


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Picture is faked..fish don't smoke.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Captured Moments said:


> Picture is faked..fish don't smoke.


Dammit!

They cant get lung cancer, but they could get gill cancer!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

He's just trying to look cool... It's not even lit.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

His friends probably peer pressured him in to trying it


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that a self-portrait?

But seriously, cancer is NOT a joking matter. My sister-in-law is fighting breast cancer right now and she's on her second round of chemo & radiation & already had a mastectomy. I doubt anybody on this site who has/had cancer or lost a loved one to cancer finds this thread funny at all.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Are you serious?

what does a ha ha pic of a fish have to do with anyone's loved ones on here, my mother also a breast cancer survivor, mastectomy aswell, it wasnt posted as a slam to anyone with cancer it is a bloody fish with a smoke hanging out its mouth,

im speaking for pheonix and maybe his views are different to mine but I cant see how he posted this in any other way than to be funny, and in no way shape or form was it meant to make light of the seriousness of cancer


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Is that a self-portrait?
> 
> But seriously, cancer is NOT a joking matter. My sister-in-law is fighting breast cancer right now and she's on her second round of chemo & radiation & already had a mastectomy. I doubt anybody on this site who has/had cancer or lost a loved one to cancer finds this thread funny at all.


I have lost loved ones to cancer and I still find humour in this. Take your negativity elsewhere, please.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've lost two to cancer, but that's not why I didn't find this humourous.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

And Anthony was posting as a user of the forum, not as a mod. If he found it terribly offensive, instead of just giving his opinion as a user, he would of removed the thread as a mod, not just commented his opinion on the matter.

We're not about to post what should and shouldn't be said, let alone what you can and can't laugh at, that's ridiculously far fetched. He found it offensive, you and I didn't, I just didn't find it funny.

We're not about censorship here, let's not jump on that.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> Take your negativity elsewhere


I didn't really see much humor in it either , I would just like to remind you of the #1 rule here:
*Rule 1: Every member who chooses to post and view this board must agree to respect every member who is a part of this forum. Everyone is entitled to their opinions and everyone is entitled to voice their opinions. *

in case you have not taken the time to read the rules: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-aquaria-announcements-news-2/site-rules-2779/

As for why I didn't really find it too funny is that I have been an avid fisherman all my life and first glance made me think of all the pollution and cigarette butts I see when fishing. Makes me think of the crap I have seen in documentaries of fish and birds and other animals eating crap as such, which doesn't sit to well with me personally.
Now just because you seen it and found it funny, doesn't mean everyone will react the same way or is required to. You have now seen atleast 2 reasons why someone might not find humor in it, so obviously not as funny to some as it is to you. This is an open forum There is going to be negativity from time to time & just because you don't like what someone had to say does not give you the right to tell them take their opinion elsewhere.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

my opinion on that opinion was to take the negativity elsewhere. Do you not respect my ability to voice my opinion? maybe you should read the rules again buddy. I dont care if youre a mod, you have to follow the same rules as everyone else. I was not rude. I was not disrespectful. You are entitled to feel the way you do about the garbage you see in the water, in fact its a huge problem, but thats another topic for another day.

Thank you.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

first off that is not an opinion! that was a sarcastic request as I seen it! I do follow the rules on here and probably know them better than anyone here! As for respecting yours, well I never posted on here till that comment. As far as I am concerned your comment was flat out disrespectful, you didn't like his reply and told him to take it elsewhere...please at the end or not, that is still disrespectful. And as for me following the same rules , please remind me on which one I broke?? I post threads , I take the good WITH the bad. Whether I like it or not EVERYONE is entitled to their opinion! I assure you I have had plenty of negativity a few threads. If you don't like it , maybe you should take it elsewhere.....please!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

In defense of the OP who posted the picture, I found the picture to be funny for what "it is" without having to go through the myriad of debates that could potentially arise if you so choose to see beyond that. Granted some people may see this as offensive while others may not. Some will choose to ignore it.
In fact up until the last few responses posted today, I didn't even click in on any of this other than the fact of a funny picture of a fish with a cigarette in its mouth.

The same goes with how someone can interpret somebody's response in a different manner than another. If the OP felt negativity, it was perhaps because the intent of this thread was to share a humorous picture..nothing more.. no connotation..without hidden message..in light of the moment..and to receive a response as such from another member was interpreted as negative. Simple self defense response.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

LOL!

There is nothing disrespectful about asking someone nicely to 'take their negativity elsewhere'!! In fact, it is the most positive way of doing so.

Believe me, I wanted to use harsher words. I usually do. I have to tone it down bigtime for this site.

How did you break the rules? By not respecting my ability to voice my opinion on another members comment. Dont worry, you didnt hurt my feelings. Im just standing up for myself when I dont believe I did anything wrong.

This thread is officially ruined.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

closed thread as requested by the OP


----------

